# Gericom NB. => defekt...



## rabby (11. Januar 2004)

hallo welt !

kann mir jmd von Euch sagen, wie man es schafft, ein (gericom) notebook, dessen stromversorgung versagt, zum laufen zu bringen?
neue boards kosten zwischen 200 und 550T€ !

nun hab ich bei ebay gelesen, wie ein typ es geschaft hat, ein externes netzteil an stelle des akkus anzuschließen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2769831706 

und ein weiterer hat es geschafft, die buchse, an der strom vom netzteil reinkommen sollte, zu manipulieren, sodass man das netzteil dort anschließen kann:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2776794186&category=8125&rd=1 

nun wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet, wie ich eine dieser reparaturversuche durchführen kann... denn ich hab keine ahnung davon 

vielen dank!


----------

